# jMonkeyEngine Standard-Verzeichnisse



## Sneedlewoods (26. Mrz 2014)

Hallo, irgendwie finde ich keine Information darüber wo die Verzeichnisse z.B. Common/MatDefs/... etc. liegen.

Oder wo sollte ich meine eigenen Texturen für ein Projekt ablegen, wenn ich mit relativen Pfadangaben darauf zugreifen möchte?

Grüße Sneedle


----------



## Java1337 (6. Apr 2014)

Deine eigenen Texturen legst du im jeweiligen Unterordner von assets deines Projektordners ab.


----------

